# انا مطلوب مني بحث ميداني عن السخان الكهربي وارجو المساعدة



## roney8 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اطلب من حضراتكم من يستطيع ان يمدني بمعلومات عن السخان الكهربي يكون مشكور وجزاه الله كل خير 
موضوع البحث :
تحليل كامل لكل اجزاء السخان 
وخاماته 
والتشطيب 
وتاثير الخامة على المظهر الخارجي
وخامة العزل 
والمواصفات القياسية للسخان الكهربي 
والخامات البديلة والتي تاملها في المستقبل 
_________________________
ارجو الرد السريع من المشرفين الاعزاء او الاعضاء الكرام لان الموضوع هام وضروري


----------

